# BMW e bike



## Cycleops (13 Jan 2017)

We get all sorts down here on West Africa. Thought some of you guys might know something about this electric bike. Like how old is it and was it any good. Weighs a ton and looks like the switch for the motor is missing.

Worth salvaging?


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2017)

You could use the frame and forks on a build. Looks like a 'bolt' on electric motor. It's got pretty cheap components on it. Might be of use for someone, but not electric.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Jan 2017)

I have seen BMW ebikes. They are not cheap, at least the new ones. @Pale Rider is the person you need to ask.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Jan 2017)

It does look like a kit, although the hub motor pressed wheel matches the front which suggests the two wheels were bought as a pair, or possibly it was manufactured as an ebike, although I doubt the BMW branding is genuine.

Standard bottle battery with a separate controller - the white box under the downtube.

In terms of salvage, the key thing is if the motor and battery works.

With an ordinary spoked wheel you could replace the motor.

Of course, you could put an ordinary motor wheel on it, but it would look a lash up.

The battery may or may not have any life in it, about £300 to replace.

The bike bits are cheap and cheerful, but presumably standard.

I reckon the bike as it stands is worth nothing, but could be a project for someone as a gift.

Incidentally, BMW do market a branded ebike.

It has the Bosch motor and can be had for under £2k, which is competitive in that market.

https://www.bowkerlifestyle.co.uk/b...=3c26f95ec43bf67a5018771cc9459d68&fo_s=gplauk


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jan 2017)

Thanks for that. I was just wondering if it was worth having a go to resuscitate it. The guy will probably want about forty quid for it but if its a cheap Chinese lash up maybe not worth it.


----------



## fixedfixer (14 Jan 2017)

I'm not sure it really is a genuine BMW. Most of the Bemmers I've seen have been crank rather than hub drive. Happy to be corrected but my money is on fake. You can buy the various parts and switches on the net. But, unless you are looking for a project for fun, I'd pass on that.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jan 2017)

I think you're right @fixedfixer . I went back and had a look at it and even the guy in the LBS thought it was Chinese.


----------

